# Art/Object Issues > Mountmaking >  Favorites for Mountmaking resources

## T. Ashley McGrew

Following a discussion on the Mountmaking Forum about sharing resources in the form of favorites, Chief Preparator and experienced mountmaker Jamie Hascall had the idea of pooling favorites and got the ball rolling.....and then allowed me to include you as well. 
Please feel free to use comments to add your own "favorite" resources to the mix.


http://www.nps.gov/hfc/products/cons/ex-con.htm
http://www.fieldsfabricsonline.com/Ultrasuede-Ultraleather_c_8.html
http://www.theengineerguy.com/cgi/commerce.cgi?display=home
http://www.reidsupply.com/
http://www.monarchmetal.com/pages/panelclipspec3.html
http://www.sciencecompany.com/patinas/index.htm
http://www.sculptnouveau.com/
http://www.digitaldutch.com/unitconverter/mass.htm
http://knol.google.com/k/introduction-to-materials-science-metals#
http://www.indigo.com/science-supplies/gph-science-supply/entomology-collection-pins.html
http://www.falcontool.com/index.html
http://www.ganoksin.com/listing/ecom-catshow/dab.html

Cheers,
Jamie Hascall
Chief Preparator
Museums of New Mexico
Santa Fe

Well known mountmaker Philip Brutz from the CMA also pitched in an impressive collection of links including publications of note.

http://www.benchmarkcatalog.com/
http://alaskancopper.com/bb_rbs.php
http://www.lewisbrass.com/
http://store.hamiltonmarine.com/brow...ing/2,478.html
https://www.cci-icc.gc.ca/index-eng.aspx
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drill_and_tap_size_chart
http://www.fitzmuseum.cam.ac.uk/proj...ummy_move.html
http://www.med-worldwide.com/vacuum-mattresses-c5753
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/regional/nca/
http://www.mcfeelys.com/?src=M7GLMCF...FQNaFQodO26fqQ
http://www.mcmaster.com/#
http://www.metalliferous.com/basemetal.php
http://www.metalsdepot.com/index.phtml
http://www.smallparts.com/
http://thereifixedit.failblog.org/
http://www.unitedmfrscatalog.com/home/index.htm

Favorite books:
https://ssl.lincolnelectric.com/foun...p?PID=16&cat=8
http://shop.getty.edu/product514.html
http://grobetusa.com/books/jewelry_c...echnology.html
http://www.riogrande.com/MemberArea/...=Metalsmithing
http://www.amazon.com/Machine-Shop-T.../dp/0831132272
http://bay-com.com/product-info.php?pid120.html
http://www.lindsaybks.com/bks/lathebk/index.html



Philip Brutz
Mountmaker
Cleveland Museum of Art
11150 E. Blvd.
Cleveland OH 44106

----------


## Roseline

Great ressources, thanks. Though, I'm in Montreal and would like to get supplies a little more locally, if possible. I mostly have a hard time finding metal rods of a specific gage (5/32), (not to talk about hollow rods or tiny flat bars!) Would anyone be aware of a supplier in Eastern Canada?
Thank you so much!
Roseline

----------

